# The Greens - Meet the Neighbors



## Loladada (Nov 17, 2009)

Let's meet the neighbors! (link was originall called maturing in Dubai)
Would it be nice to meet neighbors to just hang and have coffee with? 
Calling residents at The Greens....are you interested to meet for coffee?
Ideally, I would like to have 2 meets going....one in the daytime for the Housewives
and another in the evening for the rest who are not available during the day.


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Loladada said:


> Let's meet the neighbors! (link was originall called maturing in Dubai)
> Would it be nice to meet neighbors to just hang and have coffee with?
> Calling residents at The Greens....are you interested to meet for coffee?
> Ideally, I would like to have 2 meets going....one in the daytime for the Housewives
> and another in the evening for the rest who are not available during the day.


Just wondering if another coffee meetup has been arranged?
Also just wanted to let Greens residents know about a new 'community' forum that has been set up for The Greens/Tecom area. It would probably be useful for getting to know more Greens neighbours.
Its at thegreensdotfreeforumsdotorg
Very new so not many members yet, but the organiser is planning a big flyer drop this week, and looking for volunteers to deliver to blocks close to them. I've volunteered - could be a start in getting to know each other!


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

Anna returning said:


> Just wondering if another coffee meetup has been arranged?
> Also just wanted to let Greens residents know about a new 'community' forum that has been set up for The Greens/Tecom area. It would probably be useful for getting to know more Greens neighbours.
> Its at thegreensdotfreeforumsdotorg
> Very new so not many members yet, but the organiser is planning a big flyer drop this week, and looking for volunteers to deliver to blocks close to them. I've volunteered - could be a start in getting to know each other!


Great initiative! For the gang from this forum (and anyone else in the area) would anyone like to meet up for coffee at Caribou next week?


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

pantaloons said:


> Great initiative! For the gang from this forum (and anyone else in the area) would anyone like to meet up for coffee at Caribou next week?


Sure 
I'm pretty free at the moment (unfortunately)


----------



## ll33 (May 24, 2009)

Hi to all the Greens neighbours,
I would also be interested in meeting some evening for coffee. Will show up for next session when arranged I hope. Female, Irish, not young, not old..


----------

